# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  VENTA DE TUBERÍAS CON JUNTA SEGURA MARCA PAVCO

## TECNIAGRO

*VENTA DE TUBERÍAS CON JUNTA SEGURA MARCA PAVCO 85 soles de 4"  ENVÍOS A NIVEL NACIONAL TOTAL GARANTÍA 
Por ser un sistema integrado, el Sistema Junta Segura imposibilita que el aro (anillo) sea removido, evitando su pérdida y las consecuentes paralizaciones de obra
También evita la incorrecta instalación de los anillos, como sucede a menudo en las tuberías convencionales, no dando lugar a fugas y/o infiltraciones. PAVCO VINDUIT Junta Segura elimina las posibilidades de error en la instalación, sencillamente porque el anillo integrado “es parte del tubo”, con lo que el trabajo se limita solamente a la conexión de un tubo. No se produce el desplazamiento del anillo durante la instalación o en servicio. CERTIFICADO DE SALUBRIDAD
Los anillos Junta Segura cuenta con certificación NSF*
La NSF certifica que los productos en contacto con alimentos y bebidas para consumo humano no sean tóxicos. *NSF = Nacional Safety Fundation   Norma: NTP ISO 4422-2007 Color: Gris Orgánico Medidas: 110mm a 400mm Longitud: 6 metros Material: PVC Anillo: Caucho con alma de Acero * PVC acueducto JUNTA SEGURA.jpg *CONTACTO A 
991437094 JOHN202589@GMAIL.COM*Temas similares: CONDUCTÍMETRO PARA SUELOS MARCA HANNA VENTA DE TUBERIA DE PVC CON Junta Segura VENTA DE CONDUCTIVÍMETROS MULTIPARÁMETRO (MARCA HANNA) SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA Consejos para su primera compra segura en Alibaba.com

----------

